# Bullet proof doors?



## Priest

I want to get bullet proof garage doors, how can I reinforce them to be bullet proof?  I could just purchase a pre-bullet proofed one however if they are made


----------



## Bushytails

Bullet proofing is a complex subject, and from your question, I suspect you haven't done your homework.  First, there's no such thing as "bullet proof" - everything will be penetrated by larger or enough bullets.  Do you want to stop a .22?  a .30-06?  a .50?  a .50 with mk.211 rounds?  anti-tank APFSDS?  how many shots does it need to withstand?

The cheapest way for a home user would be to go to the scrapyard and pick up a piece of 1" steel plate.  Heavy as hell, but will stop most rounds legal in america.  But you really need to ask yourself what your goal is...

--Bushytails


----------



## Animal

Those pesky neighbors.
The plate will work, you just need a 500 hp motor to lift the door.
Mabey a local garage door co can help.
If you buy some used kevlar canoes and cut them up, that may work, I have no idea.

Move? What about when the door is open all day?fumes?hot? I have no idea.


----------



## imported_Stevie

What kind of neighborhood do you live in, Priest? Jeez!


----------



## Doorzman

There is a company that makes Bullet Resistant Garage Doors at Doorz.com
They make them in different levels depending on what you need.


----------

